# Looking to turn some heads once again



## Fail (Nov 3, 2008)

Been choosing to socialize much more than exercise.  A few years, a few too many adult beverages, a forgotten passion.  Need to turn things around.    

Here is the game plan for this HRT patient:  
200mg Test E weekly (100mg over the norm for me)
500mcg CJC-1295 weekly (an alt to gh?  we'll see)
.5mg MT-II E3D (love the stuff)
1mg finasteride ed  (mpb  )
.5mg Arimidex ed

Going to give this a go for the next couple months and re-evaluate then. 
6' 195lbs 





More pictures to come


----------



## Fail (Nov 9, 2008)

A week later I am feeling great.  On par with my workouts and diet.  Up about 10lbs (bloat and water).  Sleeping better than I have in awhile.  Energy is also up.  I suspect the CJC is attributing to both those.  Will report more ASAP!


----------



## Fail (Nov 10, 2008)

Update:


----------



## chiquita6683 (Nov 10, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Fail (Nov 10, 2008)

I guess trimming the sweater is something I need to do more often   	:bounce:


----------



## cremeegg (Nov 11, 2008)

Can I ask what HRT is?  I bet its really obvious but hey......


----------



## Fail (Nov 12, 2008)

cremeegg said:


> Can I ask what HRT is?  I bet its really obvious but hey......



Hormone replacement therapy


----------



## Fail (Nov 23, 2008)

Not looking a shyt different in these progress pictures.  But the reaction I got from people at a early thanksgiving deal I went to...got harassment from people feeling me up, etc (the sort of attn you hate...and made me quit working out in the beginning).  It was positive attention...but I just perceive it as negative unfortunately.  So I dont know what to think, have to tune it out. 

Slowly my cognitive function is improving (from not drinking).   I feel better and the difference in my endurance at the gym (without alcohol) is astonishing


----------



## Fail (Nov 27, 2008)

little bit better pic done last night:





Up 15lbs from the start of the month


----------



## 99hawkins (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow. Noticeable gains straight away. Don't suppose you could post your average diet?? Keep it up man.


----------



## Fail (Dec 2, 2008)

99hawkins said:


> Wow. Noticeable gains straight away. Don't suppose you could post your average diet?? Keep it up man.



Not overly strict on diet.  I start my day with oats, protein shake, some fruit and maybe a bagel if I take a metformin beforehand.

I definitely am getting plenty of calories throughout the day, at least 5 meals (every couple hours).  I have been meaning to put it all into fitday.com.  I will try and work on that.  

Tonight I will take my one month progress pic.  Pretty happy with my results thus far.  Feel great.  Thanks a lot for the encouragement!!!


----------



## Fail (Dec 6, 2008)

One month in the gym.  I feel fuller...well words can hardly describe how much better I feel physically in the gym than this before pic!  Cant believe the changes November brought.  

Got to be some decent, user friendly combination of muscle memory, CJC1295, melanotan (dont really think I need to continue...happy with my skin tone at the moment) workin for me here.

Just thought I would share.  Hope to make it through the holidays this year and continue getting results!


----------



## Built (Dec 6, 2008)

VERY nice!

What's CJC1295?


----------



## Fail (Dec 7, 2008)

Built said:


> VERY nice!
> 
> What's CJC1295?



Here is some of the current info out of gh secretalogues by dat: Dat's - CJC-1295 & GHRP-6 (Basic Guides)

So far I can attribute some vivid dreams to CJC-1295, my skin looks great, my hair is growing nicely (fingernails, etc).  All things in the past I remember from using low doses of gh.  Certainly becoming a believer in this peptide.  Peptides are the future imho...not sure what all is out there on the market or what is to come, but metachems.com is one example in the market which has served me well thus far.  I should post a picture with my natural skin tone as well.  So safe to say I am a happy camper with this CJC and melanotan in my corner.  Sure I wish i just had better genetics and more drive...but got to find that balance i life right???


----------



## Built (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh, yeah, I read about that stuff.

The melanotan, I'm very pale - Celtic origin. What would it do for me?


----------



## Fail (Dec 7, 2008)

Distorted the face a little to save some embarrassment, lol

My God-given skin tone right here folks.  Ten yrs old:


----------



## Fail (Dec 7, 2008)

Built said:


> Oh, yeah, I read about that stuff.
> 
> The melanotan, I'm very pale - Celtic origin. What would it do for me?



What great timing, just posted what it did for me 

PM me anytime if you want to discuss melanotan.  Been a user for a while now.  It has given me freedoms I never thought possible.  To be able to go to the lake, the beach, play golf without sorry (no sunscreen necessary)...just to live like those that can enjoy the sunlight.  Unreal aphrodisiac.  With no insecurities in regards to pale skin I found myself dating latinas, red heads, other fair skinned...just unreal how it really effected me personally.  I should write a book (or at least an article)


----------



## Built (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow. 

I'm a virtual prisoner to the indoors during the summertime. I hate sunblock and I've already had actinic keratosis - I stay away from 100 watt bulbs now!

So you no longer burn?


----------



## Fail (Dec 7, 2008)

Built said:


> Wow.
> 
> I'm a virtual prisoner to the indoors during the summertime. I hate sunblock and I've already had actinic keratosis - I stay away from 100 watt bulbs now!
> 
> So you no longer burn?



Melanotan (one) is actually intended to be used for Polymorphous Light Eruption (PMLE) and Actinic Keratosis (AK).  Not to say they are anywhere close to getting this peptide approved, accessible or actually functional...but there is hope.  

But yes, if I have prepared my skin in such a way (combination of progressive melanotan use and gradual moderate uv rays in the equation) I do not even get a burn.  I can tan.  The most memorable life changing story that I will never forget is being on yacht for some weekend (4th of july maybe) and being able to party in the sun being irresponsible (boozin, little sunblock...all the bad stuff)...not only not suffering from a nasty burn, but TANNING.  was unreal for me.


----------



## Built (Dec 7, 2008)

Okay. I'm in.

I've been damn-near hospitalized with sunburns. I haven't had a tan on my skin in over twenty years.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't frequent here often and read your initial post and saw the pic and was WTF, what more can you do to 'turn heads'? LOL

Your Nov. 27th comparison post shows you are making positive changes. Well done.


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 9, 2008)

nice work bro! on the drinking - yeah dude, i cut down on it and holy shit i really feel/see the difference...

guessing your gettting the CJC "illegally" or w/e....it sounds killer


----------



## Fail (Dec 10, 2008)

deathbypoops said:


> nice work bro! on the drinking - yeah dude, i cut down on it and holy shit i really feel/see the difference...
> 
> guessing your gettting the CJC "illegally" or w/e....it sounds killer



Thanks all, the encouragement really means something.  Still have been away from the booze and wow the difference is unreal when it comes to the gym.  The CJC is actually a research product and is not illegal, no worries


----------



## Fail (Dec 10, 2008)

naturaltan said:


> I don't frequent here often and read your initial post and saw the pic and was WTF, what more can you do to 'turn heads'? LOL
> 
> Your Nov. 27th comparison post shows you are making positive changes. Well done.



lol, thanks so much.  Maybe I meant my attempt was to not turn heads not strictly at the bar.  A lack of maturity I suppose, but I love it.  

Not really training with much drive, but trying to just stay diligent and eat better.  Been getting some negative attention from people that see me (this just after a month) and grope me and make comments.  All of that generally irritates me and drives me to alcohol.  I am at 210 lbs on an empty stomach now and think I may want to stay at this weight and work on my health in general.  Start focusing more on cardio, flexibility and maybe even some bjj once again 

Here is week by week this first month back in the gym:


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 10, 2008)

BRO - this is fuckin sick!! i cant wait to get on the dark side!!


----------



## Built (Dec 10, 2008)

You look gorgeous. 

<drifts off into her happy place>


----------



## Fail (Dec 13, 2008)

Have been slacking when it comes to cardio the past couple weeks.  Really just fixated on my strength and endurance gains in the gym (anaerobically speaking I suppose).  Been six weeks removed from alcohol.  Sorta forgot what it felt like to have the desire to have a spotter in the gym for particular workouts.  Dont have a workout partner and havent for years.  May be about that time again


----------



## Fail (Dec 19, 2008)

Recently have had a few good workouts with an old buddy who I used to lift with in college.  Wow has it felt good.  Been ages since I have put 100lb dumbbells overhead for shoulder presses.  Today I was able to do some reps with 315 on flat barbell bench.  And the other day i was comfortably dead lifting/squatting three plates.

On one hand I am perfectly satisfied, on the other...what a high this is.  Need to update and take some more pics.  Thanks again for those who have pm'd words of encouragement.  Hope to return the favor sometime soon!


----------



## Fail (Dec 30, 2008)

Quick update, just snapped this tonight.  With the holidays and some end of the year business chaos...been away from the gym.  A welcome break, but unwelcome stress as I am sure most here can relate to.

All in all, still eating whatever whenever and going about my life.  I also intend on being the DD tomorrow evening (NYE).  2009 is going to be good 

Happy New Year IM.com forums


----------



## Fail (Jan 1, 2009)

So in roughly two months I guess I can dell the most different in my upper pecs and delts.  Think I can see some definition and size...help me out here.  Tell my ass to get serious and diet!  

Legs have long been a weakness as I have had a couple knee surgeries.  I feel my legs match my upper body well, but could use more size.  Have found comfort and confidence in my squats and deads...feel my form is good and can continue adding the plates.  Concerns with my ACL always weigh the most in my head.  Can rep 315 on squats, but it isnt a cake walk.  Leg day is what I mentally and physically prep the most for.  Want to continue that in 2009


----------



## Built (Jan 1, 2009)

You are quite clearly leaner and you have not lost one iota of size - quite the contrary, you appear to have gained some, which is quite wonderful to see. 

Your squats are far from shameful there bud - knee problems be damned. How are your deads? Strong hamstrings may help protect you from further ACL damage. You doing RDLs and GHRs?


----------



## Fail (Jan 2, 2009)

Built said:


> You are quite clearly leaner and you have not lost one iota of size - quite the contrary, you appear to have gained some, which is quite wonderful to see.
> 
> Your squats are far from shameful there bud - knee problems be damned. How are your deads? Strong hamstrings may help protect you from further ACL damage. You doing RDLs and GHRs?



Really appreciate your observations Built.  Your sincerity makes the hair on my head raise a bit   Thank you!

Well, during my ACL troubles I have a hamstring graft which I am not 100% what to do about.  When flexed, I can feel the indention where I am lacking some bulk to my hamstring.  So when I attempt to do very light hamstrings via machine near the end of a leg routine, I can only use one leg...the other is really just along for the ride.  My problems my require more physical therapy, consciousness and/or work from my end.  

Deads are still sorta new to me.  Slowly quit them early on in college if memory serves.  I can do equal weight in deads as I can with squats.  I am comfortable with 3 plates on each side and have been preferring the box type bar.  Havent had the guts or nerve to take up room in the gym to do the deads any different.  

Will work on some leg pics to post.  Feels good to see vascularity in my quads once again.  I still have that distant memory (when I was an athlete) of my tear drop hiding my knee cap from sight.  Boy would I like to achieve that again


----------



## Built (Jan 2, 2009)

Ahem. If I may be so bold, hams are a specialty of mine. Okay, I'm hamstring dominant and it is quad-training that has been my nemesis. Plus I have a hamstring fetish. Sue me. 

I'd ditch leg curls completely - they really do nothing for hamstring development. They're okay for depletion workouts, but that's about it. 

My faves for hams are as follow:
Romanian deadlifts

Single-leg Romanian deadlifts
Split squats/walking lunges (this hit quads too, great for balance, core, conditioning, everything)
Glute ham raises - I do 'em on a BOSU ball at my gym. 
Seated cable rows done "wrong" (pull with your back, leave your arms straight, lie all the way back, push with your heels...)
Pull throughs
Good Mornings
SHELC

With your post-surgical hamstring alteration, you'll want to focus on single-leg ham work as much as possible, so the split squats, walking lunges and single-leg RDLs will serve you well, as will single-leg SHELC (try 'em!). GHRs will make you cry like a little girl, for which you will hate me and love me all at once. Don't worry if you can't do the "up" part - start with the "down". And don't be afraid to start with the hyperextension bench before you graduate to the BOSU ball like I do in the youtube I linked you to in my little article.


----------



## Fail (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh boy, thanks so much Built.  Just printed that off and will try and see if abcbodybuilding.com still has those outlines to research some of those exercises.  Thanks so much, I will integrate some of this in todays workout!!!


----------



## Built (Jan 2, 2009)

Did you click the link I gave you for GHRs? 

Use this site for form vids for RDLs etc: Video Index

SHELC: http://www.uwlax.edu/strengthcenter/videos/exercisevideos/swiss_leg_curl.mpg


----------



## Fail (Jan 5, 2009)

Was all set to go and ready to take some leg (hamstring) shots.  Come to find out my damn memory card is locked for some reason.  The little deal on the side must have broke.  Irritating as hell.  doh, lol


----------

